# The Official Fitness Challenge Thread!



## MACGoddess (Jan 31, 2006)

_*THE FITNESS CHALLENGE IS NOW CLOSED TO NEW MEMBERS, IF YOU DID NOT REPLY BEFORE THE START DATE OF FEBRUARY 4TH, YOU MISSED IT, SORRY GUYS!*_

Starting date of *February 4th* and ending date of April 4th. Each person who decides to participate will eventually contribute $5 each person. This money will be pooled to whoever wins the Challenge as a "prize" and reward for following through and winning the contest... If you have PayPal, you can PayPal the winner your $5, or if no PayPal, you can mail a Money Order or send money Via Western Union.

Now, onto the objective. For the length of the contest run, each person will work out, whether it is every day or just when you can, we are all going to be doing it. You will log the amount of time you spent working out, what you did, how you felt etc. You will post all of this in the official  MuT Fitness Challenge Thread. At the beginning of the contest on February 1st, we will all log our current measurements in inches on various parts of our bodies. As the contest rolls on, every week on Saturday (starting with Saturday, February 4th).

_Weekly post your measurements and keep a tally of your total loss in inches from the beginning measurement taken on Feb 1st. You will measure around your upper arm, chest, waist, hips, thighs, and a leg. Add those measurements together for your total initial measurement. _

Then as the weeks go on, take new measurements, add them together, then subtract this number from your total initial measurement that you took on February 1st. This will give you the total loss of inches that your body has sustained, which is how we will determine the winner of the challenge...

By the end of the contest, the person with the most loss in inches will win! They will receive whatever money pool we decide upon... If you also want to take before, during, and after body pictures, you are more than welcome to do so... I am certainly up for it!!

If a person wants to stop working out, or decides to stop doing the challenge, they would still come back at the end to participate in the money pool to the winner of the contest.

A big important thing to do is to POST! Post when you are feeling energized, post when you are feeling discouraged, post questions about a particular exercise you are doing or ask for help deciding WHAT do to! We all want to support each other and make this contest not about the prize at the end, but about the hard work and sweat we put into our health, into our bodies! You don't have to only post in the thread when you are logging time spent working out, post when you need advice, or when you have advice to give, etc...

Let's see if we can make our bodies outshine our gorgeous faces!! :icon_lol:


----------



## Becka (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok gals, lets get READY TO RUMBLE !!!! Its ON !!

Leila and I are thinking TWO groups for this contest.

Group 1: Those already working out

Group 2: Those who are not presently working out, or very little.

So there will be a pot for Group 1 and a pot for Group 2, all the same details as Leilaâ€™s original post here. Leila will keep a list of Group 1 gals and Iâ€™ll keep a list of Group 2. Weâ€™ll ALL post here together tho !!!!

Sooooooooooo, WHOâ€™S IN and what do you think about the two separate groups idea? Câ€™mon gals !!!!

Oh BTW, Iâ€™m in â€“ group 2 â€œ )


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 31, 2006)

im in

group 2


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 31, 2006)

'm in of course, Group 1!


----------



## Becka (Jan 31, 2006)

Lina, right there w/ ya, I'm terrified too !!!

i skipped my spin/yoga class last night : (

But I was thinking, Leila, wanna bump the start date to February 4, I mean ... to give a few more days so some more people can read the thread and join in?


----------



## Becka (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's the list of *Group 2 gals so far*:

(I'll edit this post and try to keep this list updated as frequently as possible),

PM me if I've messed up at any time

Mitsuko

Linab: Lina

Becka 110: Becka

Eightthirty: Melissa

VenusGoddess: Angel

Little_Lisa: Lisa

Clairey: Claire

SmartStyle437: Tiffany

Choci: Lynn

Kwitter: Kelly

Contributing $ 10 ea !


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 31, 2006)

Sounds fine to me... I'll change the first post.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

I mentioned this to Leila and Becka and they suggested I ask yall here.....Of course, since we're changing the date I suppose the answer is dependent on how many more people join. If there is not a significant increase in the number of participants, would anyone be interested in increasing the amount to $10 per person?

More money = more motivation and although I'm not even close to confident I would win, I would certainely work harder and the result would be a better me.

Of course, I'm in for the challenge regardless. I guess put me in group 2. I haven't worked out in quite some time (except for one Friday a few weeks ago and a walk the Friday after that).

I referred a few of my friends from my weight loss group (that I never visit even though I'm the owner). Hopefully, they'll join.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Becka and Leila, very good idea to break us into two groups! Count me in and I'm in *Group 1*. :clap :clap The measurement advice in the other thread is excellent, btw! Hopefully over the next few days we can hammer out some standards and guidelines, like the group idea, that will benefit those in all fitness levels. Way to go ladies!!


----------



## Becka (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm up for $10 if others want to, and otherwise $5 is fine too.gals what do you think? I suppose we could totally all make a final decision on that after Feb 4 too


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 31, 2006)

YAY!

Group 1 includes:

Leila

Kerry

Sanya

Tonya


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 31, 2006)

I took my big butt to the gym this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YEAH!!

I'm in...group 2.


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm in. Group 1, I guess.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm definitely in group 2! I like the idea of breakin us down into 2 groups. :icon_bigg

I am also all for contributing $10 to the winner. $5 is fine, too. Whatever everyone decides upon but more money= more motivation. :icon_chee


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 31, 2006)

$10 is fine with me, with a max of $20 if we want to negotiate the amount any further. :icon_bigg


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd be willing to go higher, too! $Cha-Ching$


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

Wooohoo! For that, I would be working out in my sleep! :icon_lol:


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow! I never would've guess you weren't already a workout regular! You always write insightful responses regarding health and fitness so I just assumed you were already in a program. Good to see you part of this challenge!


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

WHOA !!! LOL

So gals, did we decide, are we going to post measurements? I fear I may have a heartattack after I see mine on paper, but, I think I should do it for my own good, just to see if I improve any.

and maybe there are more measurements to be taken?

I'll post mine tonight, see if I can find the tape measure around here, join me if you want gals!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 1, 2006)

5, 10, 15, 20 bucks it doesn't matter to me, put I am in and in group 2 :0) I have never worked out a day in my life... I am scared lol but I am also in.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 1, 2006)

Forgot to add , I am off to go measure myself.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

I think we're going to have to post measurements because IIRC that's what we're using to determine the winner. :icon_bigg Additional measurements would be definitely the upper thigh area and arms. Both areas would be measured at the fullest point. IMO, from the existing chart, the only one that I think is not so necessary is the "low waist" measurement. It's almost redundant to the natural waist measurement. So, if we skipped that one point and added my two suggestions (of course this is just a suggestion...lol!) then we would have:

1. Bust

2. Waist

3. Hip

4. Upper Thigh

5. Arm

Other ideas: pictures are a good idea, and maybe for those that don't want to do a full body shot can do pics of the specific area while measured w/ the tape measure? For example...like for one shot have the waist with the tape measure around it, with the number apparant and clear? With this there will be a level of proof where we are and where we end up. Juuust a suggestion! *grins!* :icon_chee :icon_redf :icon_redf

_Edited to add example of a measurement photo._  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 1, 2006)

I just want to wish you ladies all good luck on this challenge.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

Kerry you said it better than I ever could have! Those measurement locations are utter perfection, and you explained them perfectly! :clap And yes, you recall correctly, we are doing this contest by measurements. You will win or lose the Challenge literally by inches! :icon_bigg

I'll probably take a couple scary pics for reference myself, and some with the tape measure around me as proof.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

So what does everyone think about formally saying we will pool $20 each? It seems like it is what most of you are saying. If we all agree on it, I'll go change the original post.


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

oops i was having a memory failure there i was still thinking about the old post when we were considering # of workouts determining the winner.

i'm having problems w/ the bust measurements. it doesn't see right to me to go around the arms across the boobs. shouldn't we just go across the boobs at the fullest part and under the arms? i mean, we're already doing arms in a different measurement.

geez, i've amended this a few times. sorry guys, i'm going to have to go w/ $15


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm cool with $20! :icon_cool But of course others still need to vote.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

You're correct - measure under the arms across the fullest part of the breast. Just like how you measure for a bra! :icon_bigg


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

Becka, you measure under the arms around the fullest part of the breasts. For arm measurements, you would measure around the fullest part of the bicep/triceps.

KittySky...I was an aerobic instructor and personal trainer for almost 6 years...and I worked out regularly every day (except Sundays) for 4 of the last 5 years. In fact, I was in my regular clothes 12 days after I had my daughter (and that was only because my hips didn't want to go back down! LOL)...but that was 3 1/2 years ago. I got lazy last year and packed on the (35) pounds. Now, I'm just not happy with my weight (nor my lack of energy) and so I am going back to my old workout routine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cardio routine today kicked my butt and I'm ready for bed. *sigh*

I can't wait to get started!! I'm in for up to $20...so anything to that amount and it's a go for me.


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

ok, here we go:

bust: 36

natural waist: 32

belly button: 36

hips: 38

upper thighs: 22.5

arms: 11

145 lbs, 5'7 1/2"

w/ a body frame like mine it makes sense to do both waist measurements,

ie. at my belly button I'm a fair bit larger than my natural waist measurement, and I rarely lose any inches at the natural waist. I need 4" GONE at the b button!!


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

That's amazing! That is because you were so in shape, if you worked out like that again I bet you'd lose the 35 lbs pronto.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

AWESOME! I was also a Aerobic Instructor!! Did some light personal training, but just for friends and family. :icon_bigg I also have a Bachelor's Degree from UF in Nutritional Science with a Specialization in Dietetics... What did you teach?


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 1, 2006)

These are my measurements

1. Bust 36

2. Waist 32.5

3. Hip 39.5

4. Upper Thigh 22

5. Arm 12.5

Total inches: 142.5

Weight is 140 lbs

Height is 5'4"

Ack!!!!!!!!!! It looks bad typed out, lol didn't realize I needed to lose so many inches..

I can not wait to start this challenge.....

This is a before photo of me :0) Not very pleasing to look at I know, but it is me. Hopefully after this challenge I will look a ton better. I couln't take a pic with my camera cause it is broken the cat knocked it off the table about 3 weeks ago and have yet to get another one or get that one fixed for that matter. Anyhow this wasn't that far ago anyways :0)


----------



## clairey (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok I hope I'm not too late for this - but I'm in as well! I'll be a Group 2 person, I was into a decent routine of working out towards the end of last year, but have done nothing at all since. I need the motivation! Plus I'm in an LDR at the moment and the next time I see my boyfriend is the first week in April (and it'll be a bikini holiday, aah! :icon_chee ) so I want to look gorgeous.

I will take my measurements tonight and post them up in the morning.

Good luck everyone! Oh and I'm happy to put in anything up to $20 as well.

Thanks for the great challenge girls!

PS Also, I'm hoping I'll get to know you all better through doing this together :icon_love


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

That's what I'm hoping!!! :icon_bigg


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

I taught aerobics: CardioBoxing, Beginners Cardio Jam, Cardio Pump (which did cardio workouts and then utilized weights...more like an interval intensity workout). I also taught PilatesBall and Advanced Abs (I hated this class at first. It was a 45 minute "Ab class" and the instructor before me just worked on different ab routines, but you can never just work out abs, you have to do back and legs...I ended up turning it into a "core workout").

Anyways, I was certified, but have since let my certification run out (you need to update all the time). I have no more interest in doing training...except on myself.

The hardest thing for me is to go to the gym and watch people do weights WRONG...I am constantly fighting with myself if I should say something or not. Of course, the Sagittarius in me usually wins out and I say something. LOL Oh, well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

You look fantastic, I don't see where you need to lose any!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay...here I am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since I don't expect to experience changes that would be noticable with clothes on, I'm going to 'bare almost all' for my before and after shots. I'll wear this same swimsuit in my after shots, too! Oh, joy. :icon_roll

What I hope to achieve during this challenge is better all-over muscle tone and a reduction in inches in my waist, hip and thigh area.

I placed myself in Group 1 because I'm already in a workout routine: 45-minute cardio + low weight sculpting 6x per week. I'm using Leslie Sansone's 3-mile Walk Away The Pounds, spot exercises, plus a restriction on junk food. In January I already lost a half-inch on my thighs, hip and waist and chest (each) and one-quarter inches on my arms. I know I can do better and hopefully being in this group will push me further! :clap

Here are my stats:

*Height: 5' 5.5"*

*Weight: 127.0 lbs*

*Arm: 10.25"*

*Chest: 34.00"*

*Natural Waist: 36" (well, it's 35 and 7/8 but I'm not doing math on that!)*

_**Low Waist: 38"*_

*Hip: 38.5"*

*Upper Thigh: 21.5"*

_*Not sure if we're counting this, but I measured in case we will._


----------



## clairey (Feb 1, 2006)

Kerry, I just want to say you look absolutely great! Congratulations, and also sounds like you have a good routine going. I'll use it as inspiration for mine.... :icon_smil


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

Tiffany, what a cute pic! You look adorable!

Clairey, congrats on joining up with us! :clap I'm looking forward to getting to know you better, too.

Kerry, woo hoo! Looking good. You have an awesome routine already established and that's fantastic! This challenge is exactly what i've been needing. I can't wait to get started!

I don't have anyone here to help me take pics so i'll post my measurements and pics tonight. I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

You are more than welcome to join in hun! Glad to have you here!! :clap


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Claire, welcome! glad you're in, we need all the support we can get around here!

Kerry, you look spectacular. OMG, and looking great in a bathing suit too !!

ok gals, can't do a bathing suit shot, no WAY !! i'll do yoga pants though

so hows everyone doing? when's the next workout? i know we haven't hit feb 4 yet but i'm going to TRY to go tomorrow. i think i'll take my gym clothes to work tomorrow and stop on the way home, might make it a little easier. anyway "try" is the key word there LOL


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome! I started out with 1 Yoga and Pilates combination class, and then it got so huge that I had three of them going a week, and I also did a spinning class and an urban rebounding class... I used to HATE the UR class bc I didn't think it did much, but I ended up loving that one and my Yoga/Pilates classes the best!

I would LOOOOOOVE the Advanced Abs class you taught! I am an abs FREAK!! Even though my other classes were overall body workouts, I would ALWAYS throw in abs and kill them... :icon_chee I was such a mean teacher... :icon_twis


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

Kerri you look gorgeous already! :icon_love And no, we won't count the low waist measurement. Just the arm, chest, natural waist, hips, and upper thigh.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll post measurements/pics tonight.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

Uhm, I haven't started yet. :icon_surp


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone! *hugs!* :icon_redf Where I'm at right now is great, considering at the beginning of 2004 I was around 138lbs. That was when I started walking 3-4x per week and I dropped down to 130 and pretty much hovered around that weight until this January. But I know I could have lost more because I never really pushed myself, I was "okay" where I was at and I ate a LOT of junk food during those two years. Now I'm ramping up my exercise routine and saying no to daily bowls of real ice cream, and daily dips into the Cheez-It box...and those occasional pieces of chocolate... No wonder my weight wasn't dropping further!

Welcome Clairey! *waves!*

Tiffany - you are so pretty!! What do you think you'll do for exercise?

Becka, you'll look great in yoga pants!

VG and Leila - glad to have some authentic workout goddesses here! We'll need you both for support! :clap

Okay, ladies! Tips time! Here's mine...for those beginners who don't go to the gym yet or have machines at home, I really have to recommend Leslie Sansone and her walking videos. These are easy to follow, and will get your heart rate up and keep it up while not being so intense that you'll cough up blood. The videos work with upper body weights and a variety of leg movements so you get a nice core workout. She offers a series in one package that gives a 1-mile, 2-mile and 3-mile workout, plus sells the videos individually. They're available on Netflix too!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok...I'm going to committ myself to this, now...I'm posting my measurements and they're really shocking to me...I'll post what I am NOW and get some pics later...

Overall BF% - 30.2

Bust - 40"

Ribcage - 38"

Waist - 34"

Hips - 41"

Thigh - 24"

Arm - 14"

It was a REAL shock taking the measurements...I'm working towards this goal:

BF% - 21%

Bust - 36

Ribcage - 34

Waist - 28

Hips - 36

Thigh - 20

Arm - 12

Soooooo...away we go!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

My tip is that you keep a daily journal of everything you put in your mouth. Quickly jot down the time, how you're feeling and what you ate/drank. It's amazing at how quickly you realize that you may be "sabotaging" your healthy eating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My other tip is that if you are going to weight lift (and if you want to lose fat/tone up, you're going to need to incorporate weights/resistance) that you do so in front of a mirror. Proper posture/form while doing resistance training/weight lifting is vital to muscle development. Always listen to your body and if something hurts or doesn't FEEL right, stop and check your alignment/posture/etc. If it STILL hurts or doesn't feel right, find another exercise. Don't try to "push" past the pain...it will never get better and you may injure yourself enough to not be able to work out at all for weeks or months.

If you have any questions or problems, please feel free to PM me or post a question!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

That was PERFECT advice! Exactly what I would say as well! Make sure you guys "listen" to your bodies! They will tell you when you can push yourself and when you can't!

And remember to STRETCH! Before and after exercises... If you don't know how to, or want some stretches to do, post up or PM me. :icon_chee


----------



## Cirean (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, I'm not going to win this but I'll join to up the pot.

Group 1

5'5" (barely)

125 lbs

25.5 %BF (I have a scale that measures)

Hip - 36"

Waist @ Belly Button - 29.5" (my problem area)

Thigh - 21"

Bust - 36"

Arm - 10"

I'd love to be 14% BF like I was when I was in my 20's but that's a real long term goal. So my short term goal will be to get my waist to 27" and BF at 21%.

I will only be posting my changes monthly, since I don't believe in weekly weighing for people trying to lose 20 pounds or less. I hope that is within the rules.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

That is just fine Tonya! Welcome and good luck hun! :clap


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 2, 2006)

Awwwwwww! Thanks! I am not sure about what I plan to do, I have never worked out a day in my life really. Well I take that back my mom and I got a membership is a fitness club and went one day lol then we never went back. So I have no clue what I am doing or what to do. I have The Firm DVD at work and a belly dancing DVD I may just do that and cut down on the eating, cause I eat ALOT like 6-7 times a day (but it isn't junk food, it is real food, I am far from a person with a sweet tooth, I need real hot food, lol)

If you ladies have any suggestions on what I need to do, I would love to hear your feedback on it. I really want to learn how to get up early say around 5 or 6 in the morning to exercise but I have no motivation to do so, I just love to sleep, lol.

I guess I need a routine or something to get me started, I just have so much on my plate, I know I can do the exercise thing at work but as far as waking up in the morning early enough I don't know...

Motivation is needed here girls.....


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 2, 2006)

SOB. I was posting my measurements, sans pics (until I can take them) and I hit the wrong button. So......one more day for me. Blech!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 2, 2006)

OMG! Ha, I've done that SO many times too! Last time it happened my husband was in earshot...and he heard A LOT of my frustration! _[email protected]%##%@_ Write back when you can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 2, 2006)

Tiffany, I've never found a love for rolling out of bed early. :icon_redf What I used to do was eat a healthy snack on the way home from work in order to curb any hunger and give me some energy. Then I'd work out when I got home. That way I got exercise done and out of the way before I got into my evening routine. Now that I'm a stay-at-home and my husband works half his days at home, too, we tend to exercise whenever the mood hits us. Seriously, it could be the middle of the day and we're working out together! Then he'll shower and go to the office for a few hours. So surreal.

I like VG's suggestion of writing down everything we eat. That way it can help us make elimination choices if we find our list is too full of calories, or if our diet is lopsided and there's not enough variety in what we're eating. Healthy food is great but too much of it will bring the excess of calories we don't need.

I'm also a member of the water challenge and I've noticed extra water takes the edge off of food cravings. Not a huge difference, but it does make me a bit less hungry throughout the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 2, 2006)

I just wanted to add that you should be paying more attention to fat and protein grams. You need higher amounts of protein if you want to tone up (or lose weight). Muscle growth (however minute) takes protein to accomplish. Basically, if you eat foods that have 1/2 the grams of fat than proteins, then you should be ok. The problem is that MOST "fast" foods have something like 5 grams of fat to 8 grams of protein.

There is one more thing. Don't go all "hard core" and start buying "diet" foods. Yes, they say that they are "fat-free" or "low fat", but all that they are talking about is that the product was made using "artificial fat". They used hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated oils. Using those types of oil in cooking creates trans fat. If you do not know what trans fats are, then do an internet search. Just make sure you are sitting down when you read about it. If you cook with soybean, corn, sunflower, or vegetable oils...you are essentially cooking with trans fatty oil. Ditch all of that oil and buy Extra Virigin Olive Oil. Olive oil is one of the only oils that does not convert to trans fat when heated to high temps (if the oil is cooked at high temps and then you let it cool to room temp...if it turns that white color...that's trans fat conversion).

Read you labels, re-read your labels and re-read them again. You may not think that stuff like trans fat is that big of a deal, however, when you learn that your body cannot process trans fat easily and stores it directly as fat...you'll thank your lucky stars that you cut trans fat completely from your diet...and you'll find that just by tightening up your diet you'll lose weight. Oh, and don't buy anything that says "0% trans fat" assuming that it's ok. The FDA had approved that companies who use less than .045% trans fats in their products could claim, "no trans fat". And while that amount won't hurt you much...if you eat enough of that product or products like it per day...it adds up...and the bulk will just settle into the nice pouch you want to get rid of on your belly...or in the thighs/butt/wherever you gain weight. If you read the ingredients and it was made with hydrogenated/partially hydrogenated anything...it's got trans fat.

Read those labels. And, I'll get off my soapbox now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 2, 2006)

Good morning everyone! Well, I wasn't too stellar yesterday exercising...:icon_redf My period came and I started cramping pretty hard, so I only ended up doing 20 minutes of cardio and no weights. But fortunately I kept my diet healthy and pretty junk-free so I still felt alright by the evening.

Since it's a beautiful day today, I think today I'm going to go outside for a walk and put my cardio tape off for this evening!


----------



## Becka (Feb 2, 2006)

20 min cardio at monthly curse time is awesome, Kerry !!! :clap

Thanks for all the tips here gals, some really helpful posts going on. I'm sort of cringing at the idea of keeping a food journal but i DO know that this is one thing that could really help me out. ok, or scare me half to death when I read it LOL. anyway that may really be a reality check for me.

Last night I checked out a new facility by our house that's just opened up. very tiny but they do have drop in yoga and badmington which i just looooove! I really like to have 3 or 4 facilities to go to for different things, it keeps my interest up to have different places to go to, as I get bored really easily. I brought my gym clothes to work, yep, I'll be going on the way home tonight and will try not to argue myself out of it all day LOL Its going to be a couple weeks yet before I consider getting on the weights at home, going to stick w/ cardio for the immediate. aaaah, baby steps " )


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 2, 2006)

Way to go!! Yep, just take baby steps and don't feel you need to take on everything all at once. As long as you do something everyday to recognize your health, the transition towards a fitter body and better health will be easier to accomplish. :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 2, 2006)

Aww hun! Sorry to hear that! I am expecting wicked cramps Monday, so expect me to NOT be working out that day! :icon_eek:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 2, 2006)

I _still_ haven't done my measurements or taken pictures! I promise to have it done before Saturday. Since that is the official start day now, it's okay, right?

I also have not joined a fitness center yet. I'm kinda torn between 2 at the moment. :icon_conf


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

I use this to track my exercise and food, there are versions for pocket PC, PC and Palm. The food database is awesome (even has BK and frozen entrees). You enter your stats, what your goal is and the finish date and it will caculate your max daily calories.

http://www.keyoe.com/

The only problem is that it gets tedious entering everything after awhile but it's that way with a paper journal. If you're serious enough to spend $20, I recommend it.

Edit: I'm going to the gym after I finish the dishes, I'll post how I did.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh ya! There's 2 days a month I don't ever go to the gym :icon_lol: So I think 20min + weights is darn good. Great job!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 2, 2006)

Tonya, that looks like a cool system! I should check it out. Wonder if it tracks nutrition and fiber along w/ calories?

Edited: yes! It does track calories, carbs, protein, fiber, fat and saturated fat. Cool!


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope you like it if you decide to try it.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

My husband showed up just after I posted that I was going to the gym and announced he wanted to go shopping. Luckily I convinced him he needed a nap and I made it to the gym LOL

60 min of Cardio (treadmill)

Weights: Chest press, Lunges (I hate hate hate these)

Abs: Lower body crunches

Stretching

Now I've got to shower and wake up sleepy head so he can take me out for a big fat steak or burger LOL Working out makes me hungry :icon_razz


----------



## Becka (Feb 2, 2006)

That was a close call w/ the hubby Tonya!!

Great workout! I totally now what you mean re needing a big meal, I always go thru that too when I work out, way I figure it ..... it is well deserved !!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL! Great deflection job Agent Tonya! :clap:clap:clap And I HATE lunges too...with a murderous passion! I will rather do ab work literally all day long rather than lunges for 15 minutes... :icon_conf


----------



## clairey (Feb 3, 2006)

Ditto me for tomorrow! It will make the first few days of this difficult - but I am determined! Will have my measurements up by Sat too, and have my first workout in a long time.....

I am using today as the last day for treats so sitting having a hot chocolate and a bagel for breaksfast! :icon_chee


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm on a roll!! I've hit the gym everyday this week and did interval training for 30 minutes on the treadmill and the elliptcal (though not on the same days) 2 of the days. 2 days of weight lifting. Today is another weight lifting day...and although I am still kinda sore from the other days, I'm working my legs today and I know that I'm gonna be extra sore. Tomorrow will be my last cardio day and then Sunday will be my day of rest.

*happy dance* I'm so happy that I went the whole week!! Yeah!!!

Oh...I'll post pics on Saturday. I mean, I've already been working out for a week, but it won't off-set the measurements and such that much... *cringe* LOL


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 3, 2006)

VG - you're having a great week! :clap

Tonya - Excellent motivation! I know I would've ducked out and gone shopping instead. Well, unless it's the grocery store 'cause I hate going there...rrrr...about as much as doing lunges. he he

Last night was so much better! I had all my energy back and did my 3-mile tape full force, plus did about 15 minutes of Tae-bo, focusing on arms and back. Then stretches, some were with my cats who were figure-eighting around my legs saying "mommy's done! mommy's done! let's plaaaay!" :icon_lol: Seriously, they know when I'm done exercising and come running when the floor pounding is over!


----------



## Cirean (Feb 3, 2006)

I can't see all the posts on this thread! :icon_eek:


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 3, 2006)

?

:icon_chee


----------



## Cirean (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm putting it off today :icon_roll My arse hurts (stupid lunges) but I need to go because I can't go tomorrow. My indigo jeans were starting to feel a little tight last night, I really need to get to work on this.

UPDATE: My Fitness Centre is closed, looks like they had a bit of a flood! No workout for me today.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 3, 2006)

hehe I had to post something to see the last 4 posts on the thread! :icon_conf


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Nooooo! Stay with us!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 3, 2006)

Ohh, no no no...lol! *grabbing Lina by the arm and guiding her back into the fold*

No one is asking Group 2 gals to get crazy like us. VG is going all out, but the whole point of this challenge is to lose weight, encourage others to reach their goals and to be healthier. Heck, I don't see myself winning Group 1 but I signed on to enjoy everyone's company and to keep the spirit high! :clap

I tell you what, set your goal this weekend. If you meet your goal at the end of the challenge (don't worry about who'll win Group 2), I promise to send you a really nice RAOK. New stuff.

Deal??

*Edited to add:* I re-read what I wrote and I _really _came off wrong. What I was trying to say is that it's still very early in the challenge and the ones who are already active are making this challenge seem harder than it has to be. And I really shouldn't have singled you out or assumed why you would want to drop the challenge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry, Lina! Please forgive me. Pretty pleeease? With Splenda on top?


----------



## Cirean (Feb 3, 2006)

Awwww :icon_sad:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 3, 2006)

Why are you jumping ship???

I hope it's nothing I said. I used to be extremely fit and used to work-out 6 days a week. It is not about me trying to "win" this contest per se, but after a full year of depression and what not, I've put on 35 pounds...this "challenge" is just what I needed to get off of my butt!

That's all it should be. You are not competing against me and I am not competing against you. This is all about giving you some incentive to push yourself to be healthier and more fit. That's all. No one here is competing...just remember that...it's not a competition but an inspiration.

Please don't give up.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 4, 2006)

You know...you'll never lose any of the weight that you don't want if you don't start somewhere! I don't know what part of the states you live in, but if you just go speed walking every day...you'll be amazed at the difference!

If you don't know where to start, that's ok. It doesn't matter where you start! It just matters that you do! Do something...don't focus on what you "can't" do or how much you've gained. Envision yourself having the body you really want.

Please, if you need any help with anything, let me know...post it, PM me, whatever. The hardest part is to START something. If you just do something tomorrow...I think that will help get your confidence up. And, you don't need to join a gym. You can purchase "The Core" workout (I think with EVERYTHING included, it's like $80). I'll look around here, and if I still have my Billy Blanks tapes, I'll send them to you. But, I haven't used them in so long, I'm not sure if I still have them...but if I do...they're yours.


----------



## Becka (Feb 4, 2006)

Lina, don’t jump ship ….. please?

All I’m looking for personally from this is to get to the point where I’d rather enjoy a couple of workouts every week rather than continuing to think of working out as some big chore. I know after a couple days of exercising I do feel better about myself but even having said that, since last November when I thought about getting back into it again I have actually only worked out the once … two Mondays ago. I’m keep saying I’m going to work out and I don’t. The worst part for me is right now … actually getting started. I'm even dealing with daily shoulder pain _in part_ from being so weak in the upper body - you'd think that a chance of freedom from shoulder pain would motivate me, but it doesn't. If I can just make it past this start point, I know it will get easier. 

Hang in there Lina, it would so help me out to have you around, we can get through this. I think the fact that you've been visiting gyms is great in itself.

Have you thought about registering for a class? Something really light, like beginner yoga, pilates or anything you might like? I’ve paid for a class, so I’m hoping I will keep it up since it is penned in the calendar every week and I feel sort of committed since I paid already.

As I'm typing this post here I'm thinking about yoga class which is on tomorrow 8:30 am, and wondering myself if I have the strength to go.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, i'm gonna try to go to the gym tomorrow. We may go out of town so I need to get my butt up early enough to workout.

I took pics tonight but i'm afraid I bared too much skin :icon_redf so for now i'll just post my height/weight/measurements.

*Height: 5' 1"*

*Weight: 90 lbs*

*Arm: 8"*

*Chest: 32"*

*Natural Waist: 25"*

*Hip: 33"*

*Upper Thigh: 18"*

*Calf: 10.5"*

*My goal is to put on some weight by increasing muscle tone.*


----------



## Cirean (Feb 4, 2006)

Give it a try Lina but if you're not ready that's ok too!


----------



## clairey (Feb 4, 2006)

OK girls, I don't have a camera at the moment so no pics, but I have taken the dreaded measurements :icon_eek: I really need this challenge!!

Height: 5' 6''

Weight: 140 lbs

Upper arm: 11"

Chest: 37"

Waist: 30"

Hips: 36.5"

Upper thigh: 22"

I am planning to go to Spinning &amp; Abs classes tomorrow, so will post monday to let you know how I got on.

Good luck everyone, and remember starting small will make big differences!

:icon_smil


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow! Great to see so many women participating! I'm trying to gain inches, so I don't think I'll be joining this challenge.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 4, 2006)

That's my goal, too. You should join!

Okay, I just got back from the gym. I walked at a 10% incline on the treadmill for just 10 minutes. I got bored. :icon_roll So then I did a round on all the weight machines. I really don't know how many sets of reps I should be doing so if anyone can advise me i'd appreciate it. I just did 1 or 2 sets of 10 reps depending on how I felt with the exercises. As far as weight goes, I just set it where I can tolerate the resistance. I didn't want to overdo it my first time and will be increasing as I progress but any advice on this would be great. I'm kinda clueless. I would really like to build my chicken legs up so I think I will edit my previous post and put my calf measurement so I can see my progress.

My shoulders are a little sore but overall I feel pretty good right now. I wish I had a snack because i'm hungry now. :icon_bigg


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 5, 2006)

The way I've always gotten the "fastest" results with weight lifting is doing as many reps with the highest weight you can (for my quads, I start at 70 lbs.), then when you max on that one, you drop the weight and do another set until "exhaustion", drop the weight again and do one more set. By the time you hit the lightest weight, you should feel the burn...well, you'll feel it on the heavier weights, as well.

Most people make a big mistake and turn a weight work-out in to a cardio workout (you know...light weights, quick reps). There are two different types of muscle groups...one is a "rapid-fire" group and the other is the "strength" group. When you do light weights and lift and lower quickly, you are hitting the rapid fire muscles, and those don't give you much bulk. If you want to tone up more, you do high weights, low reps and movements are in 3 count exertion, 1 count hold, 3 count release.

Also, I highly recommend drinking cytovol after a heavy weight workout...you'll be amazed at how much less sore your body is.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you soo very much! You are always a wealth of knowledge!

70 lbs?! Wow! I don't think I could handle that.

I will definitely check out the cytovol. I just got back from the health food store. I wish I would have seen this post before. Thanks again! :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 5, 2006)

lisa can i take all of my fat and give it to you? oh no i wouldnt do that then you will be to fat! i think your perfect :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't be so hard on yourself, girlfriend. You're not fat! I think you're absolutely gorgeous and sexy!

Thanks for the compliment. I feel like a 12 year old sometimes and wish I had a more womanly figure. :icon_redf


----------



## Becka (Feb 5, 2006)

Morning gals! Good to see everyone is getting out there. I went to yoga class yesterday, an hour and a half. I started clock watching at the one hour mark, so I can't wait til the next couple of times, when it gets easier. The yoga teacher is awesome, she's been teaching this class for years and whoa can that lady bend! Anywhoo, when I went yesterday the routine was totally different than when I was going regularly, so boy did it ever take a toll on me. Feel like I got hit by a truck today, aaarrrgh !!!! Felt a little knobbish at the beginning, the class is totally full and she says, oh Rebecca, haven't seen you in a long time ... um, I didn't really have any great explanation for that LOL

I still have to post pics, I'll try to get around to that today


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 5, 2006)

your freakin hot! and you have a hot body! you have nothing to worry about :icon_chee


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 5, 2006)

I know I am late and I apologize for that.

Here are my stats with pictures taken today (btw, the units on the pics are centimetres not inches :icon_lol: ).







Arm:






Chest:






Waist:






Hips:






Thigh:






And a small pic of the whole body which I might take down later cause it's embarassing.






As you can see I have a pretty big muscle mass with fat on top. My goal is to lose that fat and tone the muscles. I would also like to lose some kilograms. My ideal weight would be 65 kg which is 143 lbs. I dont have any specific goals regarding the other statistics.


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 5, 2006)

I made this 2 excel tables to keep track of everyone's progress and compare the results.

http://aspspider.net/Charmosa/fitnes.htm

I suggest ending this challenge on April 4th which would make it a 8 week challenge.

I used the stats you posted in this thread. If I made any mistakes, please let me know. You can change the tables yourself if you know how to do it, otherwise I can do it for you.

I considered the following stats:

height

weight

arm

chest

waist

hips

thigh

If you posted more, I included it at the end of each column. We can still decide if we want to take it into consideration or not.

Please ignore the results page for now as it doesnt show realistic numbers yet. It is only a template. DO NOT insert any numbers in the results page because they are automatically called from each person's sheet.

Only insert your measurements, all the rest will be calculated automatically.

Oh, and many of the ladies that signed in for the challenge havent posted their stats yet. Are you still taking this challenge or not?

The numeral system in Europe (dont know if it's in all european countries) is slightly different than the one in the US. The decimal point which indicates the start of a fractional part of a digit is written as a decimal comma in Europe (and vice versa).

Example:

10.5 in USA = 10,5 in Europe (ten and a half)

1,500 in USA = 1.500 in Europe (one thousand five hundred)

Just in case you didnt know and was confused by the numbers in the tables.

Any comments and suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## clairey (Feb 6, 2006)

I think it's a great idea, but the Excel tables won't load for me! I'm getting an error message in a foreign language, so not sure what's wrong....

As for me, I was useless over the wekeend and did no exercise whatsoever. My willpower is so bad! But am starting afresh today. :icon_smil


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm, I'll check what could be wrong.

But you can download it, right? It just wont open?


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 6, 2006)

Ladies, I have had an out of sorts weekend. Everything I planned fell by the wayside. I'm also having MuT withdrawals. So, I know I haven't submitted my measurements yet (even though I already tried), but I will do that this evening. I'm also going to pick up my camera at some point in the day b/c I can't live without it any longer. ((I had an excellent e/s application last night and no f*in camera)).

Hopefully I'm not too late.


----------



## Becka (Feb 6, 2006)

Aw Melissa, I hope you're ok? I haven't posted pics either, still trying to get around to it, hopefully tonight.

I am still feeling like I got hit by a truck due to sat's yoga. Yesterday was so bad I had to take advil at lunchtime and at suppertime just to make it thru the day. Still pretty sore today but I have my spin/yoga class tonight. joy oh joy i can hardly wait (huge sarcasm). i am goina need at least a 3 or 4 day break after this. Last week I tried to cut back on food, was eating like a bird, then got all tired and weak every evening. Clearly we will not be cutting back on food that was a stupid idea, I already eat pretty lean and light as it is.

Hows everyone else doing w/ the w/outs etc?


----------



## clairey (Feb 6, 2006)

I get as far as the "Download Group 1" or "Download Group 2" place, but when I click on either of them, I get an error message. :icon_sad: Is that happening for anybody else?


----------



## Becka (Feb 6, 2006)

I get the error message too


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, ok. So I guess it's a problem with the server.

TOo bad I cannto upload the files on MUT since they are .xls format. I'll think of a solution. Hold on...


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 6, 2006)

Try this:

http://aspspider.net/Charmosa/fitnes.htm


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 6, 2006)

I was planning on waking up early to go to the gym but I took a sleeping pill last night and was too zombied out this morning. I'm just now up and about and having my green protein mixed with some strawberry yogurt. It's kinda...no, it's _really_ icky this way. Normally I mix it in water and guzzle it down.

VG, where can I buy that cytovol you mentioned? I was in GNC last night looking for it and when I asked the guy he looked at me all weird like. He said the only thing they had that started cyto something was Cytomax which is a protein supplement. I didn't buy anything because I already have protein powder.

Okay, i'm off to the gym!

Later!


----------



## Cirean (Feb 6, 2006)

I had a really lazy weekend since my husband was getting ready to leave. I'm on track today but I did wake up late. Now I'm behind schedule so I'd better get going!

Don't be too hard on yourselves! It's hard to get started and to find the right balance of food and exercise that works for you. Just don't give up, keep trying! :clap


----------



## clairey (Feb 6, 2006)

That's awesome, thanks! Very useful. :clap


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 6, 2006)

I checked the GNC website and they don't have it on there. If you have a gym close to you with supplements, call them and ask if they have it.

It's by EAS. Here is a link for a website that sells it: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/eas/cytovolhp.html

I've never ordered from them, but you can do a search and find a lower price online...or at least know what it looks like and go looking for it at the stores.

HTH...let me know if you need anything else. If worse comes to worse and you can't get it anywhere, let me know and we can do a CP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cirean (Feb 6, 2006)

:icon_frow Well I'm screwed, my fitness center is totally closed "until further notice" because of some plumbing leaks. I'm not sure what to do, I might have to find the VCR and pull out some pilates tapes or something :icon_cry:


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 6, 2006)

I went jogging this morning at 6.30 am which was quite an achievement.

I had the best intention to go to the gym this evening but I am suddenly feeling very sleepy. I guess I'll go tomorrow.


----------



## Becka (Feb 6, 2006)

Tonya how terrible, sorry to hear about the gym.

Hi Lynn, welcome aboard!


----------



## Becka (Feb 6, 2006)

ok, here are my "before" pics. I threw in a butt shot too ...

so I can see a change hopefully - I'd like to see a rounder

bootie by the time we're doing "after" shots.

deleted photos: dunno what happened, new pics showed up from

the gallery, NOT what I uploaded, yikes!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey ladies sorry for the no posting in a few days, been working and went out of town with a friend. I have been doing my The Firm DVD's at work, but not really paying attention to the eatting thing, I pretty much get to eat when I can at work cause i hate to drive anywhere special, I am planning on making it a point to bring my luch to work for now on. Other then the food I am doing great, a bit sore but that is a good thing. Hopefully the soreness goes away and the entergy boost up. I have been a bit sleepy after workouts and for the rest of the day afterwards. I think my eatting may have something to do with that, lol

Anywho I am on the path of going to take a shower and getting some rest, I have to be up early in the morning. :0)


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 7, 2006)

Becka, I think you look great!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

becka you look good! you dont need to lose any weight.. but of coarse you know how us girls are.. we gatta be perfect!:icon_love


----------



## Becka (Feb 7, 2006)

Charmosa, Jenny, thanks for the compliments gals :icon_love

Tiffany, yes, where have you been, crikey we need your support here! just joking ... we totally understand. Nice work on packing a lunch. I figure when you pack a lunch its better for you, easier to take fruit and vegies and a sandwich etc., but if u eat out i doubt you'll buy a banana and an apple ...

So gals I went to spin class last night. Ok the teacher is evil. yep and i think she is trying to slowly kill the class. Other than that I am really sore today but less than I have been on other days so its a start. And I have more energy now too which I'm happy about.

I did have a bit of troubles w/ the spinning tho. I stretched for 20 min before the class but still had problems, its my quads, they don't get loosened up until a long way into the class, so until then I find it excrutiating and almost impossible to do "the climb". Obviously I'm not stretching out the quads enough but I have no idea what else I can do? Do you gals have any idea on advice on some good stretches, and links to websites w/ photos or anything?


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 7, 2006)

I use to know of a couple but here are two:

http://www.cmcrossroads.com/bradapp/...ec/stretching/

http://k2.kirtland.cc.mi.us/~balbachl/stretch.htm#Quads

If you do a search for stretching on google you'll find some great sites.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

What you are experiencing is completely normal. You will ALWAYS have that "stiffness" in the quads (or any other muscles you are working on). What happens is that stretching lengthens the muscles and pulls the "tightness" out of it. However, truly warming up a muscle means getting a high rate of blood flow into the muscles. You won't do that with stretching. BTW...it is very important that you are NOT doing stretching on cold muscles. Before you do any kind of stretching, you need to "warm" up the muscles by jumping on a cardio machine for about 5 minutes and get your blood flowing. Then, stretch. I guess a good analogy of stretching "cold" muscles would be the rubber band. Put a rubber band in the fridge for a few hours and then take it out and stretch it immediately...it weakens it. If you vigorously rub the rubberband in your hands until it is warm and then stretch it, it doesn't weaken it.

The other reason for the tightness is that you are utilizing TOO much of your quads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, I know...however, when we are doing any kind of cycling, the majority of us tend to utilize our quad muscles to do all of the peddling. The next time you go to your spinning class, really focus on utilizing MORE of your hamstring muscles as you are pushing down on the peddle and your quads to pull the peddle up. If you are using the hamstrings right, you will feel your glutes tighten up (they're all attached). You'll also notice that your quads don't feel "overloaded".

HTH.


----------



## clairey (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I finally got a workout in last night! I did 30mins cardio (treadmill + cross-trainer) and 30mins weight training. It was a horrible dark rainy windy evening, so was hard to motivate myself to go, but was so glad I did! Felt good afterwards.


----------



## Becka (Feb 8, 2006)

VG, this post is extremely helpful to me, thank you so much! The rubber band analogy is a great one, I had no idea I should warm up even a bit before stretching. I will try this very soon and working on trying to use the hamstrings more. I'll keep you gals posted!

I'd really like to get on the exercise bike a bit before Sat's yoga class but I'm not sure it would be a good idea. Body's still sore and it may be overload. I'll see how it goes, day by day here.

All in all I am feeling good tho !! I've inspired the BF, he says he's starting back to working out tomorrow! He hasn't worked out in a few mos. but when he does get into it he goes for like a year, 2 hours a day, almost every day, no joke! It will be good to inspire each other, I don't like asking him for workout advice tho we're sort of different ends of the spectrum. ie. he cranks serious iron and I need cardio ... and if i want to do weights at home or the all in machine i have to get him to take all the weights off coz they're heavier than me!


----------



## Becka (Feb 8, 2006)

That's excellent Clairey! And, you're doing a bit of both .. I haven't been able to manage putting weights into my routine yet " ). Soon tho!


----------



## Becka (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent Lynn! Let us know how u feel after the run!

Yep, post inches like we've all done, and a before pic if you want " )

whoever came up w/ the before and after pic had a great idea, i'm really interested to see whether there's for me at change at the end of all this


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

"Aunt Flo" is visiting so i'm feeling kinda blah. I haven't been to the gym in a few days and really need to get back soon.


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, Lynn.

I still need you height, weight and arm and thigh measurements so that I can put them in the Excel table.

Btw, which group are you in?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it too late or can I join too? I would be definitely Group 2. My last (3rd) baby was a c-section and let's just say those belly muscles have NEVER been the same.

Not to meantion lately I've been really lazy when it comes to workouts. In high school I was in track, gymnastics, cheerleading....and sooooo petite, but you would NEVER know it now. Man have I neglected my body lately.

I could sooooo use this challenge, if I can still join (if it's ok, then I will do measurements tomorrow).


----------



## Becka (Feb 9, 2006)

I donâ€™t see why not Kelly, post measurements and a before pic asap LOL


----------



## Becka (Feb 9, 2006)

Could all you gals in the fitness challenge check in - I think we should probably finalize two details.

1. How much $ are we contributing? Iâ€™m in group 2 and I say $10 is fine w/ me. Group 1 may want to do $20 just coz thereâ€™s less people, I dunno. 

2. Do we leave open the option for new people at any time, or do we consider the cut off to have happened as of now? My view is to cut it off now and have Leila change the first post at the very top to reflect something like entryâ€™s closed. I really hate to go with a â€œcut-offâ€, but I just think that opens up potential for things to get outta control, however thatâ€™s only MY view.

We need input from Leila on this too and help from her to figure out what's best.

In the meantime, if you gals could post yer thoughts on both thatâ€™d be great, TY


----------



## clairey (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm in Group 2 as well, and $10 is cool with me. Also, I have to agree on the cut-off, cos we said it was (roughly) an 8-week challenge. It's not really fair to any girls joining up from now on anyway cos they'll be a week behind! If this challenge is a success, I'm sure we can do something similar again.

I'm off to the gym tonight (second time this wk for me), a bit stiff from Tues but I'll be grand I'm sure once I stretch and get going. I want to start Bodypump as well (maybe this weekend). Does anybody here do Bodypump or have any experience of it??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, we never did come to a total agreement on the cash thing so it's time to do that for sure. I am in group 2 and i'm fine with $10.

Having a cut-off date makes sense to me, too. Nice thoughts, Becka and Claire.

Where's Leila?

Bodypump? What's that? It sounds like something i'd like. :icon_wink


----------



## clairey (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.lesmills.com/site/program...s-program.aspx

Have a look at the link Lisa - my gym has it but I've always thought I'm too unfit and girly for it. But now I want to give it a try!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

I think a cut-off is good, as well. Not really fair for someone to join 2 weeks after it all started...they would just never catch up.

I'm down for $10-$20...anything in between that is fine, as well.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 9, 2006)

That's awesome! You should totally do it! I would love to try it but my gym doesn't have anything like that. :icon_frow

Speaking of my gym, i'm planning on going tonight. I have grocery shopping and other boring things that i've been putting off to do first. I'm about to write out my grocery list so i'm gonna make good use of some of these other threads with healthy recipes in them. :icon_bigg


----------



## Becka (Feb 9, 2006)

bodypump looks great - I'd love to get to the point of being able to do a class like that!

Claire - two times this week and we're only at thurs, you go girl!

My next w/out will be Saturday ... two times total this week is better than the "zero" workouts that were happening before!! I really hate to admit this but I'm still a little sore from Monday! minor soreness but geez I'm weak!! LOL

I dunno where Leila is, I'll PM her


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

Done!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry guys, I am here! I have been sick for the weekend with a cold and having "Auntie Flo" visit as well (that biotch!)... Keeping up with classes has been a hassle, so I have been trying to keep up here on MuT.

Should be fine from here on out. I have modified the original post saying that we are now closed, and I also extended the finish date as Sanya said to being 8 weeks exactly.

For the money pot I am fine with $10-20 for Group 1, whatever the rest of you decide.

I might have missed someone, but are there still only 4 people including myself in Group 1?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

GAAAHHH! I haven't even submitted my stats! I SUCK!

Here they are:

Height: 5'3"

Weight: 127 lbs (eeks)

Chest: 35"

Upper Arm: 12.5"

Waist: 27.5"

Hips: 38.5"

Thigh: 22"

Total Inches: 135.5"


----------



## Kelly (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh boy, so heres my obnoxious measurements....sorry for the dealy.

Height: 5'4"

Weight: 158 lbs (ewe, ewe, ewe, ewe - oh my goodness!!!:icon_eek: )

Chest: 40.5" (with bra on....whoa again)

Upper Arm: 13.5"

Waist: 34.5" (at smallest part of waist...or 36.5" at waist where jeans sit?)

Hips: 42.0"

Thigh: 25.75" (at biggest part of thigh???)

Total Inches: 156.25"

Yuck I hate it in writing.....I need this bad.

I'm ok with $10....if that's what we are doing. I'm gonna do some dance dance revolution tonight....ha ha ha (with my kids).


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

The waist measurement is at the smallest part of the waist. So the 34.5" is the correct one Kelly.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 10, 2006)

Good, because even the smallest part of my waist is tooooo big:icon_bigg .

I am sooooo excited for this!


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanx for the measurements, Leila and Kelly. I added them to the excel table.

You might have noticed that none of the previous links works, but I am working on my own website right now and I promise to upload the two tables soon.

I still need stats from:

Mitsuko

Lina

Melissa

and...

Angel: hight and weight

Lynn: height, weight, arm and thigh

Thanx.


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, ok. I thought maybe you changed your mind about it. Sorry to hear it. Well, some other time then, right?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 10, 2006)

Charmosa, I love your current mood: hungry! Does that mean we are dieting and working out or just a workout challenge? Hopefully it means you haven't eaten breakfast yet. Cuz I hate the "d" word....I can handle watching what I eat (I watch it, then I eat it....he he he).....

I sure am glad it's finally a bit warmer here, it actually might be above 20 degrees here today....maybe I can go walking. Lately its been like 1 degree.....and man am I a freeze baby!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm 5'5 1/2 and I weigh in at 165. :icon_eek:

Ugh...I think I'm gonna go cry for a while....:icon_cry:


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 10, 2006)

*Hugs* It's ok hunnie, that's why we're doing the challenge! So good for you already!! :icon_lol:


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been in this "mood" for a couple of days now. Well, ever since I started my cycling diet. It's because I had to lower my carbohydrates intake and have more proteins which really dont make you full. So I am feeling hungry all the time even tho I get enough calories.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But this diet is something only I decided to do. This is only a workout challenge. Dont worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and emm...

Here's the link to the two tables again. I promise this one will work a little longer.

http://charmosa.si/fitnes.htm

Tomorrow we already have to post our new measurements, right?


----------



## Cirean (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm still trying to be in on this (in Group 1). I saw the fix-it lady (yes, the person who does all our mechanical repairs is a woman, that soooo rocks!) over at the fitness center last evening so I'm going over today to check and see if everything is back in order. If so, I'll be back at it tomorrow.

I'm really getting desperate, as some of you know I quit smoking a month ago and about 2 weeks ago I started stuffing (and I mean STUFFING) my face with junk food! It's only a matter of days until it starts to catch up with me and I'm freaking out!

I need to change my mood to depressed or freaked out :icon_lol:


----------



## Becka (Feb 10, 2006)

yaaay Tonya, hope the gym gets reopened right away. hang in there w/ the smoking, you're doing really well w/ it already.

i know what u gals mean about eating. i'm already eating a fair bit more, while I was trying to keep it really healthy for a while i ate a bowl of chips yesterday and today too. oh well, i deserve it i figure.

i think its a little early to post new measurements, doesn't something like every 3 weeks or so make sense?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 10, 2006)

I know my measurements won't be any different. I don't know how often we should post them.


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I guess it makes more sense.

Altho I am quite sure my stats would go a little higher cause my muscles are all swollen.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 11, 2006)

Did anyone else who tried to open this realize that what is listed on Sanya's page as "Group 1" is actually Group 2's stats? And "Group 2" is actually Group 1's stats?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 11, 2006)

I would say keep posting them once a week or so, even if they are the same that is fine! It won't count against you...


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, man! How can I be so absent-minded. I'll fix it. Argh.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok so do I post my measurements on here or open the spreadsheet and update them there?


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 13, 2006)

Post them here.


----------



## Becka (Feb 14, 2006)

*ok so what's everyone been doing?* I went to yoga on saturday, it was really good, pretty tough tho I guess she changes the routine every class now, she never used to do that. Anyway I was lots better than the week before, I could do every posture to the maximum stretch and hold.

Unfortunately I did screw up my shoulder injury doing the bridge posture or something like that, I should have known better than to put all that weight on the backs of my shoulder blades when they're squeezed together. Left shoulder was so ripped out by last night I skipped spinning class.

I was bad with chips and bits and bytes last week but I've gotten it together now, back to eating light. Haven't actually been doing a lot and honestly I bet I may have gone up in at least one measurement. Doesn't matter, all in all besides my shoulder I feel a heckuva lot better now than this time last mo. because I have at least done a few workouts. Should be good to go again sometime over the next few days.


----------



## clairey (Feb 14, 2006)

I got to the gym twice last week, and *determined *to go three times this week. Was there last night and will be again tonight. The gym is going well, I feel good afterwards. I am still eating as I was before though, haven't changed that at all. I know I should cut out the junk, but so far have still been having the sneaky odd choc bar. But the workouts have to be helping, right??


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 14, 2006)

Honestly, cracking down on your diet can be pretty difficult... You have to train yourself NOT to crave sweets, which is a hard thing to do! Stick to it, and slowly try to wean yourself off of the chocolate.

Next time you want some, only eat half the bar, or three quarters of the bar instead of the whole one. Keep going from there until only a bit or two will satisfy the chocolate craving...

I STILL eat and LOVE to eat chocolate! I got Rob a bag of Lindt truffles for Valentines day, so I am still eating chocolates, but just in moderation. I will only eat one truffle or half of one (share one with Rob) each day.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been a very bad, bad girl! I made a cheesecake friday and i've been eating it all weekend and i've only worked out once since we started this challenge. :icon_redf Shame on me!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks hon, I will do that today....sorry late, so busy!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

My weakness is chocolate....especially Dove Chocolate! Man, sometimes I could just turn into a piece of chocolate....hate it, but love the chocolate.

I'm gonna go measure now.


----------



## Becka (Feb 14, 2006)

We are in the same boat honey!

Leila, are you working out?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

When are we suppose to post our 2nd set of measurement? Are we doing every week or every 3 weeks?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 14, 2006)

lol, hell yeah I am! :icon_twis I have been a little freak once I started to feel better... I was going to do some measurements tomorrow and post them up.

I have been going on mountain bike rides outside and running on the sidewalk down our street for cardio (since we don't go to a gym), and doing what I call "my class" of Pilates and Yoga on my floor inside.

I basically do all of the exercises I would do when I taught my class... Usually about an hour's worth, every other day.

Hopefully I have already lost a little...I have to admit, I don't FEEL littler...:icon_roll


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 14, 2006)

It is really up to you. I would prefer it every week or 2 weeks tops, even if you don't FEEL like you lost anything.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 14, 2006)

My gym is up and running again so I've been doing my thing. I punched my goal into my palm pilot progam and am following the calorie recommendation to lose 7lbs by April 4th. I'm also tracking everything I eat in there, it's so handy.

The rumor is... 2 girls and a guy, teens, were doing it in the men's shower and they were in there so long they flooded the whole place. How gross is that? One of the cleaning staff told me that yesterday, she was pretty upset because she's the one who had to clean up all the condoms, poor woman.

I want to order a couple of DVD's for home and a heart rate monitor.

I won't be posting any new measurements until March 4th or there abouts.

Stick with it everyone!!! :clap


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been doing pretty good. I only missed one day last week, but I got my cardio in *other* ways...ahem. :icon_wink :icon_redf

I'll post my measurements on Friday. I don't think I lost much...but I usually don't really start losing until the 4th week or so. Then it all just seems to melt off.

I think if I can make it to consistently working out every day (except Sundays) for 30 full days...I'll be back on track. I just always seem to get to the 3rd week and then it's a downward spiral from there...so I'm gonna need lots of support for the upcoming weeks!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 15, 2006)

YAY that your gym is back open, but EWWW at those nasty teens!! :icon_conf:icon_conf:icon_conf


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 15, 2006)

*Wolf whistles* Good girl!! :icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee


----------



## Cirean (Feb 16, 2006)

I really really really don't feel like working out today, even though I'm supposed to. I have alot of housework to do and I just want to get it over with.

But.... if I don't go I will just feel guilty all night. You just can't win.:icon_roll


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

I have been so lazy but I have "thought" about exercising all week.


----------



## Becka (Feb 17, 2006)

geez if only we could lose weight by just "thinking" about exercising! I haven't worked out either. I will be skipping yoga on saturday morning too because I'm going out partying tomorrow night. This is getting tough.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

Come on guys!! Keep it up!! We still have over a month to go!!


----------



## Becka (Feb 17, 2006)

oh i'm still in, just took a week break. I think I'm going to hit the exercise bikes next week, or even Sunday morning if I have time. Its unfortunate but I really don't think I can handle that spin class. It is way too advanced for me, there's a bunch of police women in the class for goodness sake and they can't even keep up. It is doing me more harm than good so I'm going to stick only with what I can do.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm still in it, though I'm only putting in about 90% effort :icon_roll

I've already cheated, foodwise, twice (Goldfish one day, Sour Punch Straws another) and my diet week doesn't end until Sunday!

I can't wait for my DVD's to get here, I am so stiff from the treadmill, I need some stretching work. Everytime I get on an excercise kick it just reminds me that I'm not as young as I used to be LOL

KEEP IT UP EVERYONE!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 18, 2006)

Spinning classes CAN be rather intense if you are not used to the workout... It took me a good month before I could keep up and really dial up the resistance hardcore!

Hit the bike on your own, try to really push yourself, and maybe try the spinning class once a week in a week or two... Your body should be conditioned a little better for it by then...


----------



## Cirean (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I guess I'm dropping out. I've been working out alot and trying to watch what I eat but my weight and body fat are still rising. I'm not giving up on a personal level but I don't want to report how I'm doing to anyone else, it's just discouraging. I knew this would happen when I stopped smoking but it doesn't make it any less upsetting.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't give up...especially after you quit smoking, your body goes through a readjustment period. Just keep going. I am sorry that you are feeling upset, though...drink some nice cold water and take a nice hot bath. That always helps me to relax.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 22, 2006)

I just wanted to jump in and say I'm still in.....been kinda lazy, but I'm still in and I think about it every day.....man I bet just thinking about it has lost me 10 inches. LOL

I'm gonna try to post measurements today to update mine.

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 25, 2006)

I haven't heard from you guys for a few days...How is everyone doing?

I have new measurements myself...

Height: 5'3"

Weight: 123 lbs (eeks)

Chest: 34.5"

Upper Arm: 12"

Waist: 26"

Hips: 38"

Thigh: 21"

Total Starting Inches: 135.5"

Total Current Inches: 131.5"

Total Inches Lost: 4"

WHOOPIE! I feel fantastic! I made the point NOT to get on scales and measure myself, and now I feel pretty good! Granted 4" isn't a whole lot, but it is something!

I was bad today though... I made a Strawberry Bundt Cake with brown sugar/vanilla glaze on it and had some with Vanilla Ice Cream! But Rob bought the cake for our 2 yr Anniversary so I HAD to make it!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 26, 2006)

I've slacked off a bit in the past week...but I did drop a dress size and my stomach, which used to stick out, is getting flatter. I'll post my measurements later. If I'm feeling really brave, I may post a before and "right now" pic...LOL


----------



## Becka (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, here's mine:

*January 31:*

bust: 36

natural waist: 32

belly button: 36

hips: 38

upper thighs: 22.5

arms: 11

145 lbs, 5'7 1/2"

Total: 175.5

*February 25*

bust: 36

natural waist: 32

belly button: 35.5

hips: 38.5

upper thighs: 22.5

arms: 10.5

Total: 175

Total inches lost: 0.5

I don't have any idea what I weigh, the only reason I did in January was coz I'd just been to the doc. I'm happy w/ my half inch, Rome wasn't built in a day " )


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok so I weighed myself and I've gained a couple pounds....I was a bit frustrated until I measured myself (but it is almost that time of the month....so water weight right?????) Although I've gained weight, I've actually lost some inches.....wow! I can't believe how excited I am....next time I go on a diet or fitness thing, I'm doing measurements and not weight.....cuz that's what counts.....wow I'm too excited right now....WAHOO!

Here are my measurements:

BEFORE:

Height: 5'4"

Weight: 158 lbs

Chest: 40.5"

Upper Arm: 13.5"

Waist: 34.5"

Hips: 42.0"

Thigh: 25.75"

Total Inches: 156.25"

PRESENT:

Height: 5'4"

Weight: 161 lbs

Chest: 39.75" (boo, my boobs are shrinking....LOL)

Upper Arm: 14.0" (oh....I see my arms gained weight...LOL)

Waist: 33"

Hips: 41.5"

Thigh: 25.25"

Total Inches: 153.5"

Total inches lost: 2.75

Now how weird is that.....I've gained 3 lbs, but lost inches.....(hopefully in a week or so this will go down due to water weight).....


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 27, 2006)

This is the exact reason why most people give up working out too early. You are gaining lean muscle mass (LMM). You know you are gaining lean muscle mass when you up your weight but drop some inches. Your arm seems bigger to you because you are bulking that muscle up (which is usually the first one to bulk up quickly). In a few weeks, as your LMM goes up, you'll begin to see all of the excess fat just literally melt away.

Keep going and don't stop now!!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

Awwww thanks! I figured or was hoping it was something like that.


----------



## Becka (Feb 28, 2006)

you gals are all doing really well, kudos !! I really should be doing more but I'm feeling SO lazy. I've got the winter blahs


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 28, 2006)

Girls we need to have a cheerleader session for Becka! KEEP IT UP GIRL!! :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 4, 2006)

*February 1, 2006*

Overall BF% - 30.2

Bust - 40"

Ribcage - 38"

Waist - 34"

Hips - 41"

Thigh - 24"

Arm - 14"

Weight: 165



*March 3, 2006*

Overall BF% - 27.4%

Bust - 38"

Ribcage - 37"

Waist - 32"

Hips - 39.5"

Thigh - 22.75"

Arm - 13.25"

Total Inches Lost: 14.50

Weight: 156


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW! Go girl! You are doing great!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 5, 2006)

You know, I just keep going over these measurements...and I think I know where the problem is. Last month, my period came late...and I retain lots of water right before my period. This month, my period was right on time...so I don't think I lost 10 lbs and 14 inches in one month. I think it would be more like 5 lbs. and maybe 7 total inches. :wacko:

So, I am going to amend my overall "current" stats to reflect that and say that I lost 5 lb. with 7".

Does that sound good? Fair?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds ok to me hun...

What about everyone else? It has been AWFULLY quiet!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been a bit stressed or sick lately due to some things here at home with my oldest and her schooling. Man, I can't believe how bad stress can make a person sick, literally. I mean I believe it, but I literally can't sleep, can't get rid of my headaches, I've gotten my ulcers back, can't get this lump out of my throat, verge of crying all the time....the frustration of it all.


----------



## clairey (Mar 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Kelly, hope you're feeling better soon ((HUGS))

My fitness challenge is going quite well, I have been to the gym at least twice a week (sometimes more) since we started. I've also started dry body brushing, taking Udo's Oil and eating more fruit (I'm already quite good on the water). I have really noticed a difference in my body skin from it all, much more even-toned and softer.

As for the fitness, I am enjoying it. Not sure if there are many inches lost but my tummy is definitely flatter which is brilliant. I will feel more body-confident in my bikini in 3 weeks time which was kinda my aim in starting this. I will do some measurements this weekend to see how it's going.

Keep it up everyone!! :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 9, 2006)

Aww sweetie!! *Hugs!* I am so sorry to hear that! If there is anything I can do please let me know!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like you are doing great Claire!! But I have a question...What is dry body brushing? I haven't heard of that before... :wassatt:


----------



## clairey (Mar 9, 2006)

It's just brushing your dry skin briskly all over in the direction of your heart with a bristle brush. It's handy to do before a shower, only takes 2 minutes, and makes such a big difference! I really recommend it.

There's a thread on it too....

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=2855&amp;highlight=body+brushing&amp;seo= Body+Brushing.html


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been missing you on here and i'm sorry you've been stressed out. *HUGS*

I haven't been working out and i've been kinda stressed myself.

Keep up the good work girls!


----------



## clairey (Mar 14, 2006)

OK I finally took some measurements at the weekend....:ninja:

*Feb 4 2006*

Height: 5' 6''

Weight: 140 lbs

Upper arm: 11"

Chest: 37"

Waist: 30"

Hips: 36.5"

Upper thigh: 22"

*Mar 12 2006*

Height: 5' 6''

Weight: 137 lbs

Upper arm: 11"

Chest: 37"

Waist: 28"

Hips: 36.5"

Upper thigh: 21"

So I've lost 3lbs and 3 inches. Not a lot, but it is a start and I'm feeling fitter overall. I've upped my gym visits the last week or two so hopefully at the next measurement I'll have lost some more! :hehe: :icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Great job Claire! I'll post up some measurements tomorrow as well...

I haven't heard much from the others though! Is everyone still in? Don't MAKE me PM you guys!! :laughno:


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is my updates, atleaset some are going down now, but some are remaining the same (waist....gotta do some waist exercises). I'm really gonna have to see what I can do this week....cuz it ends April 1st right?



> *My starting measurements on 2/9/06:*
> Height: 5'4"
> 
> Weight: 158 lbs
> ...


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks hon....yep been hittin the chocolate lately (that would explain my waist not budging....he he he). Lisa hope your stress is going down, mine seems to be lessening a little.

Thanks also Leila....I will definitely let you know if I need someone to cry on....he he he. Actually if someone could just take my oldest child for me and help her pass her classes and pay attention in school....then send her back when things start to improve. Just kidding, we've been working hard lately and grades are coming back up....but man, I don't know who's going to school now, me or her....brushing up on alot of my past schooling (and they seem to do things so differently now, that's whats hard about it).

Thanks also clairey....you guys are so great!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

Keep it up hun!! We're ending the Challenge April 4th...


----------



## Kelly (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks babycakes......oh and I guess if I stopped eating like a pig, things would work better for me.....

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 30, 2006)

How is everyone doing? The end is coming near. I'm gonna do alot of walking this weekend, if it's nice. And maybe some extra tummy things or something.....more of my stretches, I love stretching....am I weird?

Just wondering how everyone else is fairing lately?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm going to PM the other members participating in the Fitness Challenge if they don't reply by midnight... Just to make sure who we still have hanging in here with us!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Wasn't today the last day? Who won?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep today is the last day and ummmmm I WIN....cuz I'm the first to post my results......ya me:clap (just kidding guys).

No but seriously, here are my results:

My starting measurements 2/9/06:

Height: 5'4"

Weight: 158 lbs 

Chest: 40.5" 

Upper Arm: 13.5"

Waist: 34.5" 

Hips: 42.0"

Thigh: 25.75" 

Total Inches: 156.25"

Final measurements (today 4/4/06):

Height: 5'4"

Weight: 156 lbs 

Chest: 39.25" 

Upper Arm: 13.25"

Waist: 32.75" 

Hips: 40.75"

Thigh: 22.5" 

Total Inches: 148.5"

*Total Inches Lost: -7.75"*

Couldn't imagine what my measurements would be if I wasn't on my stupid period right now.....water weight and bloating......good thing I walked and walked and walked and walked some more. My mother got me to walking 3 miles with her 3 times a week the last couple weeks. And now I'm walking in the morning (early) with my oldest daughter (not 3 miles with her though, more like 2...wow I just figured it out, we actually walk 2 miles...huh). And now that it's nice out my 3 year old has me running around in the yard with her and we go for wagon walks and....yep yesterday we were outside running a playing for like 4-5 hoursâ€¦.she keeps me on my toes.

Yep spring is here. I always seem so much more active during spring, summer and fall.....cuz I can get outside. Winter is sooooo blah, cuz I'm a freeze baby and would rather get out and get active when its warmer, than sit in the house and try to exercise (I'm not good and sticking to exercise in the winter).

Do you ever get on the scale and just get happy to see it actually go DOWN....yep really peps up my day!

*So how did everyone else do?*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Great job, Kelly!! :clap

I just started working out again this weekend and hopefully i'll stick to it. I'm usually better about working out when the weather is warm since i'll be wearing skimpier clothes. hehe

I still intend on sending my cash to the winner!!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

That's exactly me too. When it nice out and clothes are not so "covering"....I tend to lose weight or work out and watch what I eat better. It's weird too, cuz in the nice weather (summer timeish) I crave healthier foods.

I'm gonna keep up the walking, cuz I used to walk before and it's amazing how just walking can do so much for a person.

Ya for you too! :clap It's hard to get started, but once you start and do it a few times, it feels good.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

Me too:satisfied: . Wonder if there is even anyone left or if they all skipped town on a big makeup haul vacation?


----------



## Becka (Apr 5, 2006)

Kelly, you totally deserve a round of applause here for doing so well and sticking to the challenge, you really did well and its great to see that you're going to continue working out

I'm blubbing out, that's all there is to it, trying to keep it under control but not doing near enough to write home about. I have gained weight the last 2 mos. actually and it is so depressing.

I'm ready to pay the winner too, once we find out who it is " )


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 5, 2006)

*February 1, 2006*

Overall BF% - 30.2

Bust - 40"

Ribcage - 38"

Waist - 34"

Hips - 41"

Thigh - 24"

Arm - 14"

Weight: 165



*March 3, 2006*

Overall BF% - 27.4%

Bust - 38"

Ribcage - 37"

Waist - 32"

Hips - 39.5"

Thigh - 22.75"

Arm - 13.25"

Weight: 156

(I amended my total inches and weight lost to 5 lbs. and 7 inches...I had a miscarriage that accounted for some of the weight/inches and didn't think to take that into account when I did the measurements).

*April 4, 2006*

Overall BF% - 25.2%

Bust - 38"

Ribcage - 35.75"

Waist - 31.25"

Hips - 38.5"

Thigh - 22.25"

Arm - 13.0"

Weight - 150

Total Inches lost - 6.2 inches and 6 pounds.

Total overall - 13.2 inches and 11 pounds.

This is as accurate as I can get. I'm preggers again and so the boobs are already HUGE...LOL. At least the bigger boobs makes my waist look a little smaller. haa haa

Congrats to everyone who has completed the workout. I know I, for one, am even more motivated now that I'm preggers because I'm expecting a marathon in December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks sweetie. I'm definitely nothing to write home about either, nothing close to swimsuit ready. But then again, I never am. I'd really have to tone up.....I do love the inches that have gone and will CONTINUE with this and measure my inches, not my weight. I LOVE you guys for getting me to do this.:inlove:

Oh and please note, I was not the model participant, I sure had my downs where I'd stuff my face or not work out for long periods or be lazy. Just lately with the nice weather and seeing that the challenge was coming to an end, I decided to get my butt in gear and see if I could accomplish anything.

I love the nice weather times, it really keeps me in check. Couldn't imagine if I lived in a warm climate all year roung if I'd stay more fit or not????? Winter really does me in.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

OMG VenusGoddess you rock (sorry don't know your name, usernames sometimes sound a bit impersonal, but never meant that way)! You did so great! Very inspiring. I can't imagine a marathon, I'd probably die.

Big claps and hugs and congrats on your success (and little one in the making)!:clap :icon_love :flowers:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, the marathon I was speaking of was childbirth. LOL I was super fit and in shape when I had Makayla, and I think it made my first birthing experience much more "enjoyable" (it's not the word, but it's the closest I can think of right now).

And, thanks for the congrats...I got lazy these past couple of days (my first tri always makes me want to sleep forever). We're also moving this weekend, so there's been lots of packing and cleaning.

I think everyone did well. It's very hard to get started, but a little of something is better than a lot of nothing.


----------



## Becka (Apr 5, 2006)

Great work VenusGoddess! and CONGRATS on being preggers !!


----------



## Becka (Apr 5, 2006)

doesn't matter " ) the simple fact that you got up and were out there was great !!! this is MUCH more than what I accomplished


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

OMG, LMAO. :laughno: I'm such a dork. :wassatt: :wacko: I actually thought you were gonna give birth and then run a marathon a few months later. MAN....duh. I better go dye my hair back blonde.....MAN! But hey, you never know.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks and same goes to you and everyone on here!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

_Here are my final measurements..._

Height: 5'3"

Weight: 115 lbs

Chest: 33.5"

Upper Arm: 10"

Waist: 24.75"

Hips: 35.75"

Thigh: 19"

Total Starting Inches: 135.5"

Total Current Inches: 123"

Total Inches Lost: 12.5"

WOOT! I didn't pay attention to what was going on with my body until I measured! YIPEE! I noticed that my jeans were fitting loose, but I honestly thought they were just bc I don't put them in the dryer... :wassatt:

I'm going to PM the others on the list to post up their results.


----------



## Becka (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm not posting results, but i'm happy to pay the winner!

Remember there was two groups so you'll have to figure out if there is two winners or if you're merging it and making one


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

I think we were going to have 2 winners, one from each group. If you guys want to consolidate the 2 groups into one big one, and have one winner instead of 2 that is fine, but I would like everyone to vote on what they want to do.

I would like to make sure that everyone is happy with what is decided...


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

I really didn't do anything. I've some drama and some knee problems and I think I'm at my ultimate highest weight. Like Becka, I'd be more than happy to pay the winner.

A BIG ROUND OF APPLAUSE :clap :clap :clap

to all of you who participated. You're an

inspiration. It just goes to show, that weight

is not that big of a deal when you're so successful

losing inches.


----------



## Becka (Apr 6, 2006)

Leila, could you post a list of who is left in group one and two, the exercisers including those who didn't exercise but are still contributing.

reason I'm asking is coz I think say for instance there's only one person left in a group, if they really worked hard I'd like to see that they get something. hopefully that makes sense


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

_Group 1 includes:_

 Leila

Kerry (Kittyskyfish)

Sanya (Charmosa)

Tonya (Cirean)

Group 3 includes:

Mitsuko

Becka (Becka)

Melissa (eightthirty)

Angela (VenusGoddess)

Lisa (Little Lisa)

Claire (clairey)

Tiffany (SmartStyle437)

Lynn (Choci)

Kelly (Kwitter)


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 7, 2006)

Either way is fine with me.

I am moving this weekend and won't have my cable hooked up until the middle to end of next week...so I'll be gone until then...

Have a great weekend and week!! See you soon!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 10, 2006)

That is soooooo great. It sure is a nice surprise huh?


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, I feel like a bum! So, what's the verdict?


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 11, 2006)

I apologize for not replying sooner. I've been really busy with work.

Unfortunately, I cannot post my final measurements as I do not have anything to measure myself with. I know I have lost some inches but probably not as much as the rest of you, so it doesnt matter.

I am, of course, willing to pay to the winner.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 11, 2006)

lol, it sure was... I had my mom take in some of my pants since she knows how to sew well!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, do you guys just want to decide on which person then "won" from each group from what people have posted?

I think both Group 1 and 2 were going to do a $20 a person pot, does that sound right?


----------



## Becka (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it was $10, at least for some of us (page 7). I'm happy to pay my $10, Leila, give us the winning names for group 1 and 2 !!


----------



## clairey (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry I haven't posted my measurements guys, I was on holidays in Thailand for the last couple of weeks. Arrived home Tues evening and haven't had a chance to measure yet. I've been too busy spreading the news that my BF proposed on holidays!! So I am now an engaged woman :inlove: and am starting on wedding plans! I really better start working out in earnest now to fit into a nice dress :laughing:

Anyway, will try and post inches soon but I really don't think I've lost more than a couple, so go ahead and name the winners from each group.


----------



## Becka (Apr 13, 2006)

CONGRATS Claire !!!!! Whahoo, very exciting!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! That is such a lovely thing to hear hun! I wish you all the best my dear!! :inlove:


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

Going by what results have been posted so far, it looks like the winner for Group 1 - Leila, and the winner for Group 2 - Angela (VenusGoddess)...

Group 1 needs to set a "pot" amount and same for Group 2... It is up to you guys what amount you all decide upon. Once that is all decided, I can send out PMs to Group 1 members and Group 2 members with the respective PayPal addys.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah!! Congratulations!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

Ooh, ooh, ooh...I won!?!?! Cool!

Now, I'll just have to decide whether I'll buy maternity clothes or make-up. :satisfied:


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 16, 2006)

lol!! I vote for cute maternity clothes!! :inlove:

What do you guys want to do?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 18, 2006)

I think, Group 2 atleast, decided on $10. That's what I recall anyways, I could be wrong.

Congrats to both Leila and Angela!!!! WAHOOOO!!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 19, 2006)

If one or more persons decide on $10 that should be the set amount. It wouldn't be fair to have others pay more. It doesn't matter to me, but I'm sure the winners are anxious to receive their well-earned cash. I'm ready to send my money!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 20, 2006)

Lets just make it $10 for each group then. I'll PM everyone the Paypal addresses.

If you don't have Paypal, then PM the person in your group who won and make other arrangements with them.


----------



## Becka (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats winners, and to everyone else who participated!!! :clap :clap :clap

I just sent my money over by paypal - Angela, you should be receiving it any minute.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats, Leila and Angela!

I just sent my money via paypal.


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 21, 2006)

I dont know where to send the money. Didnt get any PM.

Congratulations to both!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 22, 2006)

That's weird!! My sent PMs tells me it went to you... Let me send it again hun...


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 23, 2006)

I got it this time. Let me just figure out how PayPal works and the money will be yours. Do you already know what you will buy?


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 24, 2006)

lol, not sure... As unglamorous as it sounds, it will probably go towards the fund to get the cat Rob and I are going to get's shots etc. :laughing:


----------

